# What are you thankful for?



## The Resister (Jul 24, 2013)

As Thanksgiving approaches I cannot help but begin the day with considering what I'm thankful for. I'd like to share that with you and hope that you will tell me what YOU are thankful for.

For instance, we all say that we are thankful for our health. During the last year I lost an uncle, a sister and then my mother. Three years ago, I went to have a colonoscopy. They found polyps up to 11 centimeters long, but they weren't cancerous. Well, three years later (on November 19) I had another colonoscopy. Given that so many of my relatives had gone (and many to cancer), I was anxious beyond words, but this time.... no polyps and I don't have to go back for another colonoscopy for five years. When I tell you that I'm thankful for my health, you can bet on it.

Although I lost my mother, like a lot of you I still have the memories and life gave me a lot of experiences as part of her family. She will be missed tremendously this Thanksgiving, but the past is worthy of giving thanks for. This thanksgiving, if your mother is still alive, spend some time with her and say thanks mom. 

A few years ago I crossed paths with a two year old boy that would be entrusted to me and I would have become his foster father had his family failed to meet the demands of the Dept. of Family and Children Services. He went from being a scared young child to the best friend I ever had and his friendship is one of my most cherished memories. The things he learned from me and the things he taught me about myself are things that being thankful for is an understatement. That was the most humbling experience of my life.

As we pass through life we have a host of experiences. I was once a Justice of the Peace (which is now Magistrate Court.) Opportunities like managing political campaigns (where people actually got elected) and then on to being involved in writing legislation that became law along with working on court cases where precedents were set gave me that warm and fuzzy feeling inside. I'm thankful for the good and the bad.

Since coming onto this board a few of you have clicked the "Like" button when you agreed with me. Some of you have sent me PMs. So, I feel a certain friendship toward a lot of you - even though we haven't met. From the bottom of my heart, I thank you for your friendship.

From family (past, present and future) I have a lot to be thankful for this Thanksgiving. I'm even thankful I got to share it here. Looking forward to hearing what you are thankful for. Guys, have a Blessed Thanksgiving and God Bless.


----------



## Meangreen (Dec 6, 2012)

When you had your colonoscopy, did they find your head?


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Meangreen said:


> When you had your colonoscopy, did they find your head?


Glad I wasn't have my coffee in hand when I read this. :lol:


----------



## Mic (Jul 19, 2012)

I am thankful for:

- My wonderful children and their health and happiness
- My wonderful wife and her health and happiness, who keeps me grounded, supports me in all I do, thinks like us, and knows how to take care of a family.
- My health and happiness (I have a very positive outlook and absolutely love my life, which unfortunately seems to be less common that I would like to see)
- My wonderful dogs Lexi, Harley, and Gracie who bring me joy every day
- My friends from home, work, online, and my past
- My job which offers me excellent pay, great benefits, a lot of time off, and a great schedule.
- The relative peace and prosperity we have here in this nation (as much as I gripe about the direction it is heading, this nation is full of opportunity, good people, and peace).
- The online communities which I occasionally visit (TexasGunTalk and here)
- My 10 acres which will someday be our homestead.
- My guns, motorcycles, and other toys that I am fortunate enough to be able to afford.
- My ex-wife, who I don't really like and don't always get along with, but loves my kids as much as I do and takes care of them when they are not with me.
- The relatively small house we have in a relatively low-income neighborhood that others might look down on, but protects and houses my favorite people in the world.

There are so many more things to be thankful for, but these are a good start.


----------



## Titan6 (May 19, 2013)

Mic said:


> I am thankful for:
> 
> - My wonderful children and their health and happiness
> - My wonderful wife and her health and happiness, who keeps me grounded, supports me in all I do, thinks like us, and knows how to take care of a family.
> ...


That about covers it...


----------



## MikeyPrepper (Nov 29, 2012)

Work,family,and roof over my and my family


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

The ignore button.


----------



## kevincali (Nov 15, 2012)

Roof over my head, warm bed, food in my stomach at least once a day, my fruit trees, my Grandma. 

I'm thankful for just being alive


----------



## dannydefense (Oct 9, 2013)

I'm thankful for illegal aliens. They employ hard working folk, hunting them down and sending them back home where they belong.


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

First, Jesus Christ and all He means to me.

Second, family & friends & internet buddies.

Third, I'm alive and reasonably well for 69 yrs old.

There are many more, . . . but these are the ones that really count.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## jimb1972 (Nov 12, 2012)

My wife
My kids
Beer


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

My life has indeed been blessed even though I've gone thru a lot of the same events you have. So besides the usual, I am very thankful I only have a few more years of Obama. I just hope the rest of the country comes to its collective senses and decides to take a step back into reality.


----------



## The Resister (Jul 24, 2013)

paraquack said:


> My life has indeed been blessed even though I've gone thru a lot of the same events you have. So besides the usual, I am very thankful I only have a few more years of Obama. I just hope the rest of the country comes to its collective senses and decides to take a step back into reality.


I'd like to be as optimistic about the future as you; however, as it now stands, the Republicans are grooming Chris Christie for the nomination. Hitlery is the odds on favorite of the Dems. Well, I can be thankful that some of us got to experience some degree of Freedom and Liberty and once we're boxed in, the friends we've made will be those helping us to revolt against tyranny.

One thing more I have to be thankful for:

Had to have my car worked on today. Our community remembers the vets and I got a 20 percent discount simply because the mechanic knows me from the past. I'm thankful to be able to live in a community where those who have worked on behalf of Freedom and Liberty are respected and honored.


----------



## tirednurse (Oct 2, 2013)

I'm thankful for the experiences I've had in my life, good or bad, that have taught me who I am and what is important to me.


----------



## bigdogbuc (Mar 23, 2012)

dannydefense said:


> I'm thankful for illegal aliens. They employ hard working folk, hunting them down and sending them back home where they belong.


MeanGreen is especially thankful for this.


----------



## bigdogbuc (Mar 23, 2012)

Meangreen said:


> When you had your colonoscopy, did they find your head?


HOLY WOW Batman. I'm having a hard time breathing...where's my Nitro? Can't speak....:shock:


----------



## RandyFer (Jul 7, 2013)

Earth


----------



## The Resister (Jul 24, 2013)

As Thanksgiving nears, we have to reflect on the past:

"_Inasmuch as the great Father has given us this year an abundant harvest of Indian corn, wheat, peas, beans, squashes, and garden vegetables, and has made the forests to abound with game and the sea with fish and clams, and inasmuch as he has protected us from the ravages of the savages, has spared us from pestilence and
disease, has granted us freedom to worship God according to the dictates of our own conscience.
Now I, your magistrate, do proclaim that all ye Pilgrims, with your wives and ye little ones, do gather at ye meeting house, on ye hill, between the hours of 9 and 12 in
the day time, on Thursday, November 29th, of the year of our Lord one thousand six hundred and twenty three and the third year since ye Pilgrims landed on ye
Pilgrim Rock, there to listen to ye pastor and render thanksgiving to ye Almighty God for all His blessings_."
--
_William Bradford
Ye Governor of Ye Colony_

I am thankful the blessings of our Lord. I am thankful for friends and family; enemies and foes; the good times and the bad. I've had the honor to serve with men and women of the highest order and I have had to break bread with the lowliest of the low. I am thankful for the experiences and the knowledge gained from a lifetime of meeting new people.

Having had the opportunity to share this with you is worth being thankful for.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

I'm glad I was born in America and not as a goat herder in Outer Mongolia.
I'm very thankful to be alive after what I have been thru in my 65 years.

But most of all, like my Brother Dwight, I'm most thankful that Jesus Christ died for our sins.
"Amazing Grace, how sweet the sound,
That saved a wretch like me,
I once was lost,
But now am found,
Was blind, but now I see."


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

I also must state that Im most Thankful for JESUS CHRIST. The grandparents and my mother for instituting a knowledge of HIM. 
Without HIM, I would have perished many many times.
Im thankfull that my mother and grandparents did whatever they had to do to gaurantee that I never went hungry or cold.
Im so thankfull that they all taught me at a young age that nothing was gauaranteed, to live for today while preparing for tommorrow.
Im so thankfull for my fiance and our kids, they give me a reason to smile, and the pride of seeing my stepdaughter taking leaps and bounds into the NAVY ROTC.
Im thankfull that so many of our brave men and women have sacrificed everything they have, to guarantee the freedoms I have.
Im thankfull that I have a great job, with great benefits, and some great employees that would do anything for me.
Lastly, Im thankfull for my health, being 400 plus pounds, now to be 230, is lifechanging, having been a huge teddybear from the age of 11, now Im a 2xl teddybear at the age of 39 and 7/8 ths...
And, all you fine people, and our quirks and tempers, and demeaners, Im glad I found yall.


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)




----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

I am thankful for the few friends I have, my family - both blood and extended, my wife - without whom I would be empty, my health (partly because my colonoscopy turned up clear), My wealth that is diverse and enough, my happiness that flows from my childhood and has grown with me, and finally I am thankful for the blessings of the Creator and all His creations.

I wish, for all of you, the blessings that I enjoy but fitted to each of you. 

As you sit down to dinner this Thursday remember to thank the Animals, Vegetables, and the minerals who gave of their lives to maintain yours and thank the Creator, however you may perceive It, for you freedom to choose and act as your conscience demands.
Blessings of health, wealth and happiness!
Paul


----------



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

From our youth revival this past summer. He knows my name. That he bothers to, about sums it all up for me.


----------



## jesstheshow (Nov 18, 2013)

OH where to start? I am thankful for almost every aspect of my life! I just wish there was more time in the day. My family is amazing, my kids are perfect, my furbabies are fun... I dont know, what am I not thankful for?


----------



## indie (Sep 7, 2013)

I am supremely thankful...that this day is over. Sure am glad I only have to see my family a couple times a year. Can you all just adopt me instead? 

Hope everyone had a fantastic day!!


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

I am thankful I don't live in a nutjob state ran by liberals.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

indie said:


> I am supremely thankful...that this day is over. Sure am glad I only have to see my family a couple times a year. *Can you all just adopt me instead*?
> 
> Hope everyone had a fantastic day!!


That's possible but you live in outer Mongolia.


----------



## indie (Sep 7, 2013)

I do? I live in Paradise!



inceptor said:


> That's possible but you live in outer Mongolia.


----------



## Arizona Infidel (Oct 5, 2013)

I am thankful for my family. I am thankful I was born in the U.S. where it is self evident that my creator has created me a free man. I am thankful for firearms so I can keep my freedom from being stolen by oppressive tyrants.


----------



## freynolds (Nov 23, 2013)

All of the little things I often overlook on the daily basis.


----------

